# Need operators, Clarksville, TN



## clanier01 (Dec 8, 2010)

We have the trucks and the guys but would like to have some backup incase we get back to back snows like last year. We would evenly spread out work. Concrete guys are great for this because not many can still pour while it is snowing. Contact me if interested or call (931) 906-7607


----------

